# Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...



## Maru88 (10. Juni 2013)

*Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Hallo liebe PcGames-Hardware Gemeinde!

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe bei der Suche eine Monitors für mein PC wie auch für meine Konsolen PS3,Wii/-U,bald PS4....

Bis vor kurzem habe ich noch an einem Röhren-TV gedaddelt und habe mir nun ein HDTV zugelegt, jedoch habe ich ein spürbaren Inputdelay! (Auch im PC oder Game Modus)
Deswegen suche ich mir nun ein Monitor für mein PC und meine Konsolen, da mein alter Monitor schon nach einen Grab schreit! 

1.) Der Monitor sollte bei ~200€ liegen! 50€ mehr oder weniger sind egal...

2.) Mein alter Monitor ist nichtmal HD fähig und hat kratzer abbekommen! 

3.) Momentan ist eine HD6990 verbaut. Daraus wird aber bald eine GTX 780.

4.) Der Monitor wird hauptsächlich zum gaming benutzt!

5.) Der Monitor sollte:
-wenig Inputlag haben
-HDMI/VGA/DVI Eingänge haben
-Full HD fähig sein


Der Grund warum ich hier schreibe ist dass bei den Konsolen das Audiosignal ja über HDMI läuft und so in einem normalen Monitor ins Nichts läuft.
Hier seid ihr gefragt... kennt ihr die Problematik und habt guten Rat? Mir wurde schon der syncmaster von Samsung vorgeschlagen... allerdings hat der nur ein Audioeingang und keinen Ausgang! 

Danke im voraus für euer Interesse!

Mfg, Maru


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Wenn es um ein reines Gaming-Modell geht, wäre vermutlich der Asus hier das beste:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser liegt aber leider über dein Kapital. Sein Geld wert ist er aber auf jeden Fall!  

Dieser bietet sowohl 144Hz also auch den von dir benötigten Ausgang, sowie alle gängigen Anschlüsse.


----------



## Core #1 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

@Painkiller: Hat man dann auf den Konsolen über HDMI auch 72 Hz (wie es am PC über HDMI der Fall wäre) und damit ein "flüssigeres"/angenehmeres Bild?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Gute Frage! Bis jetzt hab ich noch nie eine Konsole an einen 144Hz Monitor gehängt. 

Der  Asus VG23AH konnte es auf jeden Fall. Aber das musste man damals manuell einstellen.


----------



## Erok (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Der hier wäre momentan für 139 statt für 169 Euro zu haben : LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*



Core #1 schrieb:


> @Painkiller: Hat man dann auf den Konsolen über HDMI auch 72 Hz (wie es am PC über HDMI der Fall wäre) und damit ein "flüssigeres"/angenehmeres Bild?


 
In den meisten aktuellen Games schaffen die Konsolen ja gerademal 30fps...
Wie es in weniger anspruchsvollen Games aussieht, weiß ich jedoch leider auch nicht.


----------



## ColorMe (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Meines Wissens sind 30-60fps sind bei den Konsolen "normal" also bringen dir die 144Hz eher wenig. Abgesehen davon, welche Konsole hat denn Duallink-DVI?
Da man Konsolengames ja eher von weiter weg zockt, würde ich ja eher im größeren Monitorbereich alle +27zoll suchen. Stell mir Wii-Sports aber so 80cm vor dem Monitor auch sehr spaßig vor...


----------



## Core #1 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> In den meisten aktuellen Games schaffen die Konsolen ja gerademal 30fps...
> Wie es in weniger anspruchsvollen Games aussieht, weiß ich jedoch leider auch nicht.


 


ColorMe schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind 30-60fps sind bei den Konsolen "normal" also bringen dir die 144Hz eher wenig. Abgesehen davon, welche Konsole hat denn Duallink-DVI?


 
Das hat nichts damit zu tun wie viel FPS maximal erreicht werden.
Und mit HDMI erreicht man die Hälfte, von 144 Hz auf Konsolen war nie die Rede. 
FF7 auf der PS1 war mit einem 60 Hz Fernseher auch deutlich flüssiger als mit 50 Hz Geräten (damals wegen NTSC/PAL Versionen), nur so als Bsp.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*



> Meines Wissens sind 30-60fps sind bei den Konsolen "normal" also bringen  dir die 144Hz eher wenig. Abgesehen davon, welche Konsole hat denn  Duallink-DVI?


Mal von der Konsole abgesehen... Denkst du er verbaut eine HD6990 bzw. bald GTX780 (siehe unten) nur, weil er Youtube-Filmchen schauen will!? 
So wie ich das sehe (und man möge mich bitte korrigieren wenn ich mich täusche) will der TE sowohl mit dem PC als auch mit der Konsole spielen. Und als Gaming-Monitor ist ein 144Hz Modell wohl die Referenz. Gerade bei schnellen Shooter profitiert man erheblich von der Flüssigkeit des Bildes.


> 3.) Momentan ist eine HD6990 verbaut. Daraus wird aber bald eine GTX 780.


----------



## Maru88 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*



> So wie ich das sehe (und man möge mich bitte korrigieren wenn ich mich täusche) will der TE sowohl mit dem PC als auch mit der Konsole spielen.



Korrekt!!! 


Aber zu der 144Hz Sache hätte ich da noch eine Frage!

Würde es den irgendwelche negativen Effekte haben eine Ps3 mit 60Hz und 30fps an einen 144HZ Monitor zu stecken?
Falls nicht wird es wohl der ASUS VG248QE werden! Super Tipp... Inputlag von 1-3ms! Danke nochmal dafür!^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full HD Monitor für PC wie auch Konsolen gesucht...*

Nein du hast dadurch keinen Nachteil. Ganz im Gegenteil, selbst 60hz auf einem 144hz Monitor sieht sogar ne Stufe flüssiger aus, als 60hz auf nem 60hz Monitor (bei 30hz wird die Geschichte schon knapper  ).
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zum Asus greifen. Der ist wirklich super (solch einen kleinen Inputlag hat noch kein anderer 144hz Monitor bei Prad.de gepackt ) und einen Vorteil hast du an deinem PC auch noch.


----------

